# 10/32 Drift Beaker



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Love these things

Did they make Drift Breaker models without that second auger on top? 




https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/d/exton-snowblower-10hp-32-wide/6796276529.html


.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No, not that I've ever seen. That's what makes it a Drift Breaker.

I'm not seeing the third stage on that one but it might have been removed by the present or previous owner who didn't want to maintain the chain, bearings or damaged it somehow.

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> No, not that I've ever seen. That's what makes it a Drift Breaker.
> 
> I'm not seeing the third stage on that one but it might have been removed by the present or previous owner who didn't want to maintain the chain, bearings or damaged it somehow.
> 
> .


What he said. You can see the gear on the auger on the right side but no chain and the upper beaters are missing. They just unbolt so it's an easy removal. They aren't that impressive anyway so no big loss.

On the ad for that machine, it's overpriced IMO, even the Searsasaurus when I bought it I think I only paid about $100 for it. Same with a few of the other ones I've bought in the past.


----------

